# LMS 339 question



## cvilt (May 31, 2010)

I haven't had my fps plotter out in ages due to not much need where I fish but today I fired it up and the locate screen would not come on :'(. When I pushed the pages button a small box said "status" and I could only exit to gps page. Any ideas? :-?. The unit powers on fine and locks on satellite good just cant navigate pages.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Over the years I've had a few gps units go bonkers on me.
Most have a reset option explained in the users manual.
There are 2 types of reset, hard and soft. Soft keeps your waypoints,
hard returns the unit memory to factory clean. Make sure of the method you want to use.

reset procedures for lowrance units, arranged in alphabetical order

http://www.lowrance.com/en/Support/Product-Support/Troubleshooting-Guide/Reset-Procedures/


----------



## cvilt (May 31, 2010)

Brett, Thank you that fixed it


----------

